# 2-blade Flexofold Problems



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

Greetings everyone.

This winter i switched my propeller to a Flexofold 2-blade folding prop.
After getting the boat in the water the propeller problem started rather fast.
The 2-blade Flexofold won't unfold in reverse. I checked the gear, and it's sett that the propeller is the problem. I have dived on the propeller and there is no problems with the blades themselvs. They are lose as they should be and the propeller housing is thight to the shaft. I am realy disapointed in Flexofold as I have tried to send them several e-mails without respons. I wounder if anyone else have had a similar problem or have some ideas? I still have my old Eliche R. 2-blader prop. So I am woundering to change back to the old one.

_Here are a video of the proplem, at first you could see how the boat reacts when reverse is enabled in a docking situation and then my "dive" on the Flexofold._
*



*


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Can you mount the GoPro on a boat hook or a stick & stuff it below water and show it spinning and not opening? My FOF was pretty anemic at best, in reverse, but at least it opened.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Have my FOF prop for years now and reverse was one of the pleasant surprises for
me, opened right away and good power...so don't give up quite yet.
Excellent suggestion to try to video when going into reverse.
My prop is on a sail drive. When out of the water, in neutral, I could spin it by hand in forward or reverse and it would open within a turn or two.
If you have not already done so, go out in the harbor away from the dock
and experiment some, may need a little more rpm's when first going into reverse
especially if you have greased the gears.
Very disappointing with no response from your inquires.


----------



## sony2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

"They are as loose as they should be"
I saw you open them up by hand, and I noticed some resistance.
If there was less resistance, it would open in reverse.


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

sony2000 said:


> "They are as loose as they should be"
> I saw you open them up by hand, and I noticed some resistance.
> If there was less resistance, it would open in reverse.


I could assure you sony2000, there is NO resistance.

It's like HUGOSALT say, when I mounted the propeller I could do a 1/4 turn on the shaft and the blades popped open both ways. I have even seen the propeller shut from haf open in reverse. I'll make a video on the propeller in use. I'll have it ready for you at the end of the week.  (I'll try atleast!  )

Thanks everyone for your reply. Really appreciated.


----------



## sony2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Then the two blades are mounted incorrectly.
They lay upon each other without much of a space between.
There are identifiers on the blade to show correct mounting.
On Martec, it can be a A that sits next to another A.
Or it can be a -- on the base, that aligns with a -- on a prop blade.
It would be nice to have the GOPRO spend more time on the blades, as they rotate or open and close. You need a selfie stick for your wife to hold, from the skirt.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

sony2000 said:


> Then the two blades are mounted incorrectly.


This is a _geared folder_ and there is no possible way of installing the blades incorrectly. It will only go together one possible way. The pins are not even adjustable and only go in one way. You can't over tighten or misadjust the FOF. It comes from the factory already machined to tolerance.



sony2000 said:


> They lay upon each other without much of a space between.


The FOF standard two blade has a space in between when fully closed. 









Only the "racer" model closes completely flat.









The race blades and standard blades are also fully interchangeable on the hub, so you can't even mess that up...



sony2000 said:


> There are identifiers on the blade to show correct mounting.


No there are not... The only things marked on a FOF blade are the diameter 15", 16", 17" etc., pitch and rotation in either L or R.



sony2000 said:


> On Martec, it can be a A that sits next to another A.
> Or it can be a -- on the base, that aligns with a -- on a prop blade.


Except we are not discussing a Martec here we are discussing a Flex o Fold...


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Are you saying that you have no reverse thrust at all or just less thrust then you had on the old prop? was the old prop a folding type or fixed? I have a flexofold on a saildrive and the reverse thrust seems to be about 3/4 of the froward thrust. 
you might want to contact the rep in the US by phone. I just talked to him last week about the reason they did not put a zinc on my prop and he was very helpful.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

sony2000 said:


> Personal attack deleted


I was not intentially being condescending, I apologize if you read it that way. I was just responding to factually worded statements that were not factual, when based on the prop in question.

If anyone was condescending I suspect it was you who kept insinuating the Op installed the blades wrong and they had too much resistance. He told you that was not the case and you continued berating him in a second post insisting he installed them wrong. I am sorry if you find actual truths about the Flex-o-Fold "condescending" and the person sharing those important little details [incorrect].

I find your personal attack uncalled for and rude.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

SY JollyDodger said:


> I am realy disapointed in Flexofold as I have tried to send them several e-mails without respons. I wounder if anyone else have had a similar problem or have some ideas?


My idea is that you pick up the phone and CALL them!!!

Having a problem and sending them an email and then posting about it on a forum, yet not picking up the phone is getting you what?


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

The propeller doesen't give me any power aft at all. It colapses inn on itself. The mounting of the propeller is done after FOF's own drawings and spec's.

*You asked for a video of the propeller in use, here it is:*

*



*

-


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

SY JollyDodger said:


> The propeller doesen't give me any power aft at all. It colapses inn on itself. The mounting of the propeller is done after FOF's own drawings and spec's.
> 
> *You asked for a video of the propeller in use, here it is:*
> 
> ...


Wow!! I am very curious to hear what FOF has to say? I am wondering if the proximity of the blade tips to the rudder are creating an issue with flow and hindering them opening all the way?

Our FOF backed okay, as have the many I have installed for customers, but they backed no where near as well as the fixed props we'd removed. Of course that was to be expected and was an accepted trade off.. What is happening to yours is certainly rather odd.


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

Maine Sail said:


> Wow!! I am very curious to hear what FOF has to say?


I have sent them another mail with a link to the video. Exiting to see if they take a look at it and gives me an answer. Although, my boat goes up on the hard again next week and I'm changing back to the old Eliche Radice folding prop.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

SY JollyDodger said:


> I have sent them another mail with a link to the video. Exiting to see if they take a look at it and gives me an answer. Although, my boat goes up on the hard again next week and I'm changing back to the old Eliche Radice folding prop.


Afterward did you pick the phone and call them?????

When I was buying my prop from them years ago they never answered an email, but answered the phone!


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

No, *Don0190*... I did indeed not call them. I'm sorry, however there is so much more information you could transfer through an e-mail than talking over the phone. And, last but not least... This is 2015 not 1990. I am sure they learned to answer e-mails by now. If they don't answer it's not because they don't know how, but rather that they don't give a damn. And that sir; is bad customer service.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

SY JollyDodger said:


> No, *Don0190*... I did indeed not call them. I'm sorry, however there is so much more information you could transfer through an e-mail than talking over the phone. And, last but not least... This is 2015 not 1990. I am sure they learned to answer e-mails by now. If they don't answer it's not because they don't know how, but rather that they don't give a damn. And that sir; is bad customer service.


Well if you can not be bothered to pick up the phone and feel that talking to an actual person is less helpful than and an email I no longer feel bad about your problem.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

SY JollyDodger said:


> This is 2015 not 1990. I am sure they learned to answer e-mails by now. If they don't answer it's not because they don't know how, but rather that they don't give a damn. And that sir; is bad customer service.


As a marine service provider, I can tell you that there are other marine businesses (and even more boat owners) that have not embraced e-mail and the Internet. Is that bad customer service? I don't think so. Inconvenient yes, bad service, no. In any event, you seem like you are cutting off your nose to spite your face by not simply picking up a phone and trying to contact them that way.


----------



## Morild (Mar 31, 2013)

E-mail is not (anymore) a safe form of communcation.
I guess they never received it, due to spam-filtration. (not OP's fault, but the trouble with exentsive spamming).
Give 'em a call, I did, they are nice people, and don't bite.
I don't think it is fair to bash them for not answering your e-mails, if you don't know if they ever received them.


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

In the video, there appears to be some kelp on the collar or shaft. Could this be preventing the prop from opening?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SY JollyDodger said:


> No, *Don0190*... I did indeed not call them. I'm sorry, however there is so much more information you could transfer through an e-mail than talking over the phone. And, last but not least... This is 2015 not 1990. I am sure they learned to answer e-mails by now. If they don't answer it's not because they don't know how, but rather that they don't give a damn. And that sir; is bad customer service.


Your seeming obsession with not picking up the phone does seem a tad odd. At the very least a phone call would alert them to the fact that you have sent an email plus you may end up with a specific email address rather than the standard published address.

Other have noted it and they are correct ... every business has spam coming out its ears. Missing the odd genuine email is quite possible indeed probable.


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

*glassdad*: The little strand of kelp you see is the result of the last two weeks. It's a jelly like substance or algae colony and isn't much hindrance.

Alright... To all of you phoners. 
There are several reasons to NOT pick up the phone and call outside Norway for example:

1. It's CRAZY expensive, and E-mails are free.

2. Trying to explain something you could perfectly illustrate in an E-mail with pictures and so on.

3. There is a language barrier. I don't know all the technical terms, or more rather surprisingly I don't talk english that good. So the other end would probably sit there as a big question mark anyway not fully understanding my problem. 

While operating a business and having a spam filter which deletes customer e-mails is a bad idea. Here in Europa when contacting firms we are encouraging to use e-mail as a means of contact. I could understand how small businesses don't use Emails so much. However big international corporations know and use emails everyday. 

Anyways. on FOF's homepage they have a contact box that goes around the e-mail system. It's not possible to spam that. So no... that is a valid means of contact and the lack of answer comes alone from the lack of customer service. End of "off topic" discussion please. 

See for yourself. Link: Contact - Flexofold Sailboat Propellers


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

JollyD - Are you aware of the Oslo distributor for flexofold? See progressing.no

Perhaps your pitch and RPM are a poor choice. Folding propellers can be very poor in reverse. But they can be a good choice in some cases....


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

*aloof*: There are several distributors in Norway and I have been in contact with my closest one. We checked the stats on my propeller and they are the correct one for my boat type. They did not find anything wrong with the numbers or mounting after watching my youtube video. They could not help me more than that. I am pretty sure there is a flaw in the design somehow. As before, I had no problems at all with my Eliche Radice folding prop, that is coming back on next week.


----------



## Morild (Mar 31, 2013)

SY JollyDodger said:


> *glassdad*: The little strand of kelp you see is the result of the last two weeks. It's a jelly like substance or algae colony and isn't much hindrance.
> 
> Alright... To all of you phoners.
> There are several reasons to NOT pick up the phone and call outside Norway for example:
> ...


1. CRAZY expensive?? I doubt it.

2.I think you don't need to explain much.

3. If you are norwegian, call the Danish main office, don't see much of a language barrier there.

Believe me spam IS an issue for both small and large Companies, and the problem is growing each day. But the web-form should of course Work.

Call them and get the propeller working.


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

SY JollyDodger said:


> *glassdad*:
> 
> Alright... To all of you phoners.
> There are several reasons to NOT pick up the phone and call outside Norway for example:
> ...


I do agree with your view, Jolly, men for helvete, they are danish! It is about the same language as Norwegian, which you seems to speak.

Local distributors in Scandinavia are not always the very best, but call or write directly the Danes. Give them the link to you video clip. 
Something is wrong with your prop. I guess FoF have all interests in the world to correct this.

DK +45 7555 4346
[email protected]

I am the proud owner of a 3-blade FoF, works very well. Not any moment consider a 3-blade Radice.

/J


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

*Doh! *

Contact
Flexofold A/S · [email protected] · +45 7555 4346
Flexofold Deutschland · [email protected] · +49 461 481 5610
Flexofold North America · [email protected] · +1 781 797 0809

Didn't realise the first number was danish. 

Alltough I see it pretty clear at the contact page now.


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

Been in contact with FOF, the man I was talking to where angry that I have a video on youtube called "My Flexofold problems". Alright... sorry FOF but I will keep it there.

Here is what he told me:

"It's not the propeller that is the problem. It's either":

1: Your gear is broken. (_Nope, been checked_)

2. Your gear ratio is wrong. (_Is this even possible? The propeller opens then colapses_)

3. There is leaking lubricant inn to the propeller housing. (_WHAT?!?!_)

4. The propeller housing is not tight enough for some reason to the propeller shaft. (_Moste likely cause if any. I think I tightened it hard enough, but this I canot refute before I get the boat back up on the hard and check_.)

About my E-mails to them: The contact box thingy on their website doesn't work. I sent them last time an E-mail to: [email protected] and so on. The other two where I used the box on their contact page they didn't have. Weird. 

I guess we have to wait until next week then. I'll keep you updated and I'll film while checking the propeller. I also told him that if I could not find any problems described, If I could send them the propeller so they could check it there. I'm a little afraid tho, since it's pretty obvious they don't like bad reviews that they will not admit to any fault. However firstly, I need to find out if there is a problem other than the propeller.


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

Jolly,

good that there has been some progress. Sorry that you got this response from FoF. But I would be surprised if they do not address the issue now when it is public. Not only have I good experience from FoF, but also ... they cannot afford this film on Youtube.

About the the FoF first response


SY JollyDodger said:


> Here is what he told me:
> 
> "It's not the propeller that is the problem. It's either":
> 
> ...


(2) is possible. Some gearboxes have different gear ratio ahead and reverse. However, I would not expect this behavior from some change in gear ratio.

(3) was a new one 

(4) Hm, that would then say that the prop is not really attached to the shaft. Especially in reverse you should then get a irregular behavior ... possible. The more I think about this ...

Please report back your findings to this forum!

/J


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

Sure will do *Jaramaz*


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

From the video it looks like there is not enough RPM. Nothing wrong with the prop. maybe wrong prop size for the boat, looks a little small for that boat. The prop is designed to collapse at low RPM in reverse. this is how you get it to retract for sailing. a folding prop will never be completely extended in reverse at all RPM's. it is a balance of forces. mine needs at least 2500 RPM to have enough thrust to reverse the boat. The reason for the gears on the blades is to collapse the blades together and eliminate the need to rotate and lock the prop shaft so that you do not have a blade hanging down as with the non gear prop blades. if you are expecting it to back the same as a fixed blade it will not. if you had a folder that worked then why did you change to FOF. the FOF will not back any better then the Eliche for the same pitch. they are almost exact copies of each other. there is slightly less thrust for the racing blades but very little.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I think too that companies have been burned by email conversations that were perhaps made public out of context. I know there was an incident with AirHead where a customer was obviously not going to be satisfied, so they tried to just refund the money, but it got stupid and ugly on all sides. Of course the emails were posted without context and the company looked really bad. While I think AirHead was providing very poor customer service, it seemed to be the result of frustration. So I can see some reluctance to using email. But in today's world it does seem ridiculous to not respond.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

overbored said:


> mine needs at least 2500 RPM to have enough thrust to reverse the boat.


Wow, my 3-blade FOF will back the boat at less than 1000-rpm. But I would have a serious problem with the blades not opening at low rpm, I count on that prop walk sometimes.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> Wow, my 3-blade FOF will back the boat at less than 1000-rpm. But I would have a serious problem with the blades not opening at low rpm, I count on that prop walk sometimes.


the three blade will have more thrust at a lower rpm. two blades are better at top speed. I have the two blade racing prop and it will have the least amount of thrust for the RPM of them all and worst for reverse. when i said 2500 RPM, that is what it takes to reverse the boats direction from moving at 4kt forward to reversing to stop the boat when docking.


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

overbored said:


> From the video it looks like there is not enough RPM. Nothing wrong with the prop. maybe wrong prop size for the boat, looks a little small for that boat. The prop is designed to collapse at low RPM in reverse. this is how you get it to retract for sailing. a folding prop will never be completely extended in reverse at all RPM's. it is a balance of forces. mine needs at least 2500 RPM to have enough thrust to reverse the boat. The reason for the gears on the blades is to collapse the blades together and eliminate the need to rotate and lock the prop shaft so that you do not have a blade hanging down as with the non gear prop blades. if you are expecting it to back the same as a fixed blade it will not. if you had a folder that worked then why did you change to FOF. the FOF will not back any better then the Eliche for the same pitch. they are almost exact copies of each other. there is slightly less thrust for the racing blades but very little.


I'm sorry *overbored* but this is kinda against how a folding prop should work. This was also discussed with FoF today when I talked to them on the phone. The propeller is supposed to open at low RPM and stay open trough the range both ways, no question about it. I don't know why this isn't so on your prop tho.

And by the way, my prop has the correct specs.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

That may be against how they should work but that is how they do work. my FOF prop opens about 3/4 in reverse at high rpm and closes at low RPM in reverse that is the way they work. if they would open fully in reverse then they would put out the same thrust in reverse as a fixed blade and they do not. if they did open fully in reverse then everyone would have a folding prop and there would be no reason to use fixed blade prop. 
I have FOF on both of my boats, they both work that way. one is the racing one and the other is not. 




watch video at around 4:40 when he discuses the need for more RPM and the prop does not open all the way in reverse.


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

overbored said:


> *That may be against how they should work but that is how they do work*. my FOF prop opens about 3/4 in reverse at high rpm and closes at low RPM in reverse that is the way they work. *if they would open fully in reverse then they would put out the same thrust in reverse as a fixed blade and they do not.* if they did open fully in reverse then everyone would have a folding prop and there would be no reason to use fixed blade prop.
> /.../.


Overboard, this is maybe how your props works for you, but ... that is not how folding props should work. 
1) 2500 rpm - I hardly ever go up so high. Ever. 
Guess you are refering to engigen rpm:s, which may confuse as there is a gearbox. 
2) props, even complicated foldings, are well-known for modern engineering. They work as they should. 
3) it is a bit backwards argument to say start from an assumption that foldings does not give the same thrust as fixed (which is not a general truth, of course), and from that derive that the foldings does not open full.

Jolly does have a problem. He say it works fine in forward, but reversing is lousy - one may assume he has really tried. Maybe even high rpm:s.

/J


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

Could you have used an LH prop on RH engine? Would that be cause of your FOF problem?


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

trantor12020 said:


> Could you have used an LH prop on RH engine? Would that be cause of your FOF problem?


Then I would go backwards when putting the boat in forward gear and vica versa.  That is not the case.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Bit of a head scratcher as mine goes faster in Reverse  due to a lower gear ratio

I have there smallest unit 7" pitch 13" diameter

Atomic 4 motor which is 1:1 in forward and i can get 6.5 knots at 1600 RPM and spend most of my time at 1300 RPM about 5.2 knots

In reverse it is 1.35:1 and pulls like a tugboat

What size do you have on what HP and gear ratio ?

I had requested Flex-o-fold to help me have some pitch or diameter work and there were completely UNCOOPERATIVE as there prop is perfect


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

Allright.
The switch has been made and my old Eliche Radice folding prop is mounted back on.
As I disassembled the Flex-O-Fold I couldnt find any problems with the work I had done mounting it. The blades are loose and fine, the hub is tight to the shaft. Everything looked perfect. I am by all means not a pro, on mounting propellers so It could be somthing I don't see. However, I had to reverse all the way out of the channel where the boat was taken up on the hard and with the Eliche Radice propeller this was no problem. I am a happy sailor again. 

Here are a video of me disassembling the FoF propeller, mounting the Eliche Radice and reversing out the channel:





And here is underwater video of both propellers:





I will send these videos to the guy I talked to at Flex-O-Fold. Interesting to see what he have to say about it.
Make no mistake tho. I was extremely happy with the FoF propeller, in forward it was perfect. I hope I could solve the problem with FoF's help so I again could mount an FoF propeller on my boat. (My Eliche Radice is gettin' old and tired)


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

It's now been several weeks since I sent Flex o fold my first email after switching back to my old propeller. I have sent them 3 mails now also directly to Keld Willberg who is Sales & Marketing Manager. They just stopped answering. 

So, my conclusion to you out there looking for a new folding propeller: Buy somthing else than Flex o Fold, It's an unserious company with unserious people and a bad product.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

SY JollyDodger said:


> It's now been several weeks since I sent Flex o fold my first email after switching back to my old propeller. I have sent them 3 mails now also directly to Keld Willberg who is Sales & Marketing Manager. They just stopped answering.
> 
> So, my conclusion to you out there looking for a new folding propeller: Buy somthing else than Flex o Fold, It's an unserious company with unserious people and a bad product.


I thought you determined that they answer the phone but don't answer email. So why are you upset that they're not answering emails?

Have you tried calling them again? If so, what was the result?

MedSailor


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

SY JollyDodger said:


> It's now been several weeks since I sent Flex o fold my first email after switching back to my old propeller. I have sent them 3 mails now also directly to Keld Willberg who is Sales & Marketing Manager. They just stopped answering.
> 
> So, my conclusion to you out there looking for a new folding propeller: Buy somthing else than Flex o Fold, It's an unserious company with unserious people and a bad product.


That's the way to dig your heels in and just ignore all of the posts telling you that they don't generally respond to emails and that you SHOULD CALL THEM. :laugher

It obviously isn't that important to you.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

This is an interesting thread. Gotta say, I have no experience with this exact brand, but do have a good friend that grew frustrated with his folder due to lack of reverse thrust. He went to a feathering prop and has been happy for a decade +.

Over the last 20 years I have used a two blade fixed (basic OEM compromise between thrust and drag), a two blade featherer for a decade (lowest drag and some loss of thrust in forward -- decent reverse power with min. walk), and for the last several years we have used a "sailor" three blade fixed.

The later has more drag under sail than we like, but the power/thrust in forward and reverse is great. 
Matter of fact our cruising speed under power went from 6.5 to 7.0.

No unexpected epiphanies here..... and when the budget allows, we will change to a three blade featherer. But that's about $2700. from where we are now.

If I may, an observation from up here in the cheap seats: _any_ (!) folder is going to have more or less noticeable trouble backing up. The prop under discussion does sound like something is really really wrong with it. Strictly IMHO, this vendor should have been talking to their customer right from the git-go..... worst case scenario would be exchanging the prop. After all, they can check it out in their shop, repair as needed, and then resell it as a refurb.
For comparison, service like that is what I would expect from Martec or PYI, having done business with both.

One other random observation is that no matter how nifty the gadget sounds or looks like on the 'net, nothing beats having an active distributor and dealer in your geographic area.

Best of luck,
Loren


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

on my third boat with a Flex o fold and all have worked fine. spoke to the us rep twice last week and he answered my questions straight out. by the way, they do not answer their emails as has been determined.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

My flex-o-fold backs up like a freight train in fact i think i can go faster in reverse 

When i got it i felt it was a bit big and there attitude was it was the correct prop 

The reality is it is just the smallest ONE they make and there for it is the ONLY prop they could sell me


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

MedSailor said:


> I thought you determined that they answer the phone but don't answer email. So why are you upset that they're not answering emails?
> 
> Have you tried calling them again? If so, what was the result?
> 
> MedSailor





Don0190 said:


> That's the way to dig your heels in and just ignore all of the posts telling you that they don't generally respond to emails and that you SHOULD CALL THEM. :laugher
> 
> It obviously isn't that important to you.





overbored said:


> on my third boat with a Flex o fold and all have worked fine. spoke to the us rep twice last week and he answered my questions straight out. by the way, they do not answer their emails as has been determined.


To all of you harassing me about me sending E-mail. :wink

After talking with Keld the sales and Marketing manager on the Phone (earlyer), he urged me to contact him on E-MAIL telling him about my findings (I got his direct mail), and also so I could send him a video of me demounting the propeller (See my youtube channel) I also used delivery and read confirmation on the E-mail so there is no doubt that the E-mail was received and read by him. The answer never came tho...

Although, I have called them again, and the central desk sent this guy an internal msg that I wanted a reply. (He was out that day)
I have finally got an answer. Not a good one tough. It's in Danish and I will translate and post it here tonight. I'm at work at the moment. :smile

Please do not doubt my eagerness to resolve this problem in a orderly and friendly manner. Flexofold just doesn't seem to want to help me solve the problem. And I must say that now, I have reached the limit for my willingness to fight them. I would rather move on to other more nice things and use my energy on that instead of arguing with an impossible firm. :nerd


----------



## txg (Jan 30, 2013)

Too bad that this problem is not solved until now.

We do also have a flexofold on our dufour, there is a lot of prop wash but we don't have any difficulties to go backwards, even when just switching to backwards when in idle (prop is rotating at about 400rpm). works very nice.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I've just read this thread for the first time, and I'm confused about why so many have been giving the OP so much grief. Clearly FOF has been horribly non-responsive and unhelpful with a legitimately mysterious problem with their product in this application. I would have expected an email response too! There's absolutely no excuse for that, especially when their bloody web site has a form for such correspondence. The fact that they got mad that he posted a video? Tough! Frankly, I think more should be posted, and the OP has been quite patient. Anyway, end of rant. Good luck SY JollyDodger!


----------



## ilCigno (Oct 1, 2013)

Just read this older thread, after watching SY JollyDodger's video's on Youtube earlier. This case seems very similar on what I'm experiencing with my new second-hand 2-blade Flexofold. My propeller is an older model but in pristine condition as far as I can see. It opens and closes very smoothly, axels are not worn and it has been cleaned thoroughly. 

Just as SY JollyDodger showed and described, my FOF works just fine in forward, but refuses to open in reverse. Even worse, at idle revs it seems to open a bit and the boat starts to move, but as soon as I throttle up a bit they close and stay closed, no matter the hp's/rpm's I throw at the propeller. 

Although there are striking similarities, some things are a bit different: mine is mounted on a saildrive, not on a shaft and my prop is somewhat overpowered for my engine/boat.

I've not contacted Flexofold yet. First I'm going to make a video just like SY JollyDodger did, to record the situation (although the Dutch waters are much less clear than the Norwegian waters unfortunately).

Also, I've gotten the rare opportunity to exchange the blades for another set. These are smaller and will make a better fit with my engine. But what I'm most curious about is if the new set of blades will behave different in reverse. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BONOBO (Mar 31, 2018)

My problem was, it was not unfolding in forward gear. Keld (who has been very patient with me over many months) advised that the cone clutch on my SD50 saildrive was slipping and needed lapping. I took the advise of a normally knowledgeable (and always correct) friend who said the clutch was not slipping. After many months of to and fro I personally lapped the clutch (quite a job for a dunce) and guess what? The Flexofold 2 blader works perfectly again.
PS Had I followed the maintenance schedule from Yanmar, the lapping would have already been done!


----------



## Docaroo (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi Guys
I'm a few years late but same problem
FOF blades had been working fine, 
then replaced seals and anodes, cleaned blades all
out of the water, and now there is no reverse. Forward OK
Blades open at idle revs then fold as revs increase.
Did anyone come across the cause ??


----------



## scud (Jul 7, 2000)

Docaroo said:


> Hi Guys
> I'm a few years late but same problem
> FOF blades had been working fine,
> then replaced seals and anodes, cleaned blades all
> ...


SAme problem for me too with a FoF racing
does not unfold in reverse.


----------

